# هندسة بولمر وهندسة دهانات ديكورية عالية التقنية



## الصفر البارد. (12 مايو 2010)

الإخوة الكرم والأحباب 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

يشرفني الانضمام إليكم بهذا الموقع المتميز واقدم لكم تعرف بنفسي 
انا المهندس الصفر البارد متخصص في هندسة الدهانات ( دهانات الديكور العالية التقنية ) مائية ومذيبات 
كذلك متخصص في صناعة البلمرة الاستيرين اكريك وهومي بلومر وكو بولمر المائية وكافة انواع البولمر المركب من المذيبات 
احمل خبرات اوروبية حيث عملت في شركة باير الالمانية واكيزا نوبل الهولندية 
وشركة امبيريال كميكال البريطانية 
ولكم الشكر لقبول عضويتي معكم 
الصفر البارد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بك وربنا يفيد بك الاخوة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 مايو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا فيك بين اخوانك اخي الكريم


----------



## chemicaleng (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مرحبا بك اخى الكريم بين اخوانك وزملائك لتعم المنفعة على الجميع 
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 مايو 2010)

مرحبا بيك ياغالى وباذن الله تفيد الاخوة هنا فى المنتدى وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (13 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا ومرحبا باهل الخبرة والمعرفة وارجو ان تعطينا فكرة مبسطة عن صناعة البلمرة وتكوين بوليمر وكوبوليمر وليكن من المذيبات والمعدات والادوات المستخدمة ؟ 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## mimfarahat (13 مايو 2010)

مرحباً بك صديقنا العزيز في منتدانا الغالي فأنت بخبراتك ترفع من شأن ومستوي المنتدي
ونود معرفة الفرق بين دهانات الديكور العالية التقنية والدهانات العادية للحوائط


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (28 مايو 2010)

الاستاذ / الصفر البارد 
طال غيابك علينا لعل المانع خير ؟؟؟؟


----------



## الصفر البارد. (4 يونيو 2010)

الشكر والتقدير لكل المهندسين وكل من رحب بي هنا بهذا الموقع المتخصص المتفرد في العالم العربي 
وعتذاري عن الغياب لظروف العمل والسفر الي الصين وبعض دول اسيا في رحلة عمل 
واسجل حضور واستعداد لاضافة المعلومات الفنية المتخصصة في مجالي 
كما لي الاستعداد ان اقدم بعض الفورميلات للبولمر مع ذكر مصادر المواد الخام وعناوين الشركات 
التحية للجميع 
وبسم الله نتوكل على الله


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (4 يونيو 2010)

الاستاذ / الصفر البارد 
حمد الله على السلامة وفى انتظار الفورمولات 
ولك وافر الاحترام والتقدير ،،،،


----------



## mimfarahat (4 يونيو 2010)

مرحباُ بعودتك سالماً ونتمي دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## dh7sh (5 يونيو 2010)

حياك الله وننتظر جديدك اخ الكريم لكي نستفيد من خبراتكم 
وفقك الله


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (9 يونيو 2010)

ننتظر علمك وخبرتك


----------



## أبو البراء_عياش (10 يونيو 2010)

أخي المهندس الصفر البارد السلام عليكم
أود أن أسألك عن أي 
أفضل نوع دهان مقاوم للروطوبة حسب علمي أن ستايرين أكريليك مقاوم للرطوبة لكن كيف يتم الدهان به أو خلطه بالدهان
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (10 يونيو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم


----------



## alked (10 يونيو 2010)

هل ينفع اضافه كربونات كالسيوم (سبيداج) في صناعه اللكية ولو من غير سبيداج هيكون ايه الفرق


----------



## أبو 14 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم تحية طيبة للمهندس الصفر البارد 
أرجو إفادتنا فيما يخص موضوع البوليمر أنا بحاجة لمعرفة البوليمر الذي يضاف لغراء السيراميك أو البلاط 
هل هو البولي فينيل أسيتات مع كربوكسى ميثيل سيليلوز أرجو الإفادة


----------



## ابوطراد الاردن (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء المساعدة في إنتاج الملمع للسيارات (polish ) وشكر


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكريم
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------

